# Bowfishing Buffalo Bayou



## HogsNDogs (Oct 20, 2011)

Has anyone bowfished Buffalo Bayou near Downtown, or know if its legal?

Thanks,
HogsNDogs


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Take booze cruse john boat trip on there every now and again careful its a prop eater!


----------

